# % Question



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I know this but to settle an argument can someone tell me what 3% of 8lbs is?

thanks

xx


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

3% of (8 pounds) = 108.862169 grams


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I had 109  

Thanks Tony


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Put this into google and look at the very top result.............

3% of 8lbs


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks chick   I am working out how much raw food to give the cats


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Dont give them any - they only go and start pooing and stuff.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

Tony Reid said:


> Dont give them any - they only go and start pooing and stuff.


Helps them with their diet and saves you money..........can't go wrong really 

PS - my two are right little beggars and would steal from the babies if they could!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Lol they actually poo less now they are on the raw diet!   I love doing litter trays now    

x


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Whats a Raw diet?


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2009)

Catch it, kill it, eat it...wildlife diet


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Its a raw meat only diet. Similar to the BARF diet

http://www.rawfedcats.org/

x


----------

